# What are some ways to gain Fear Immunity OR Blindsight?



## RigaMortus2 (Dec 22, 2006)

Looking for feats (preferably), class abilities, spells, soulmelds (Magic of Incarnum), maneuvers (Bo9S), spells, etc. which will help me gain Fear Immunity (yes, I know Paladin 3 would be once choice, ) or BlindSIGHT.


----------



## lukelightning (Dec 22, 2006)

There is some fear-based witch class in Heroes of Horror that I think is not only immune to fear, but can "absorb" it and become more powerful!


----------



## Shadeus (Dec 22, 2006)

As for fear, the ones I can think of off the top of my head:  

- remove fear (surpresses existing fear for 10 min, +4 bonus to new fear saves)
- heroes' feast (12 hour fear immunity)
- mind blank (pretty sure fear is mind-affecting, 24 hr duration)

There are some feats/PrC abilities that give protection to certain types of fear (dragon fear, for example).  Heroes of Horror has a lot on this.  Dread witch is a PrC that is all about fear, even to those immune to it!  I'll take a gander at it when I get home from work.

For blindsight:

- high level dungeondelvers get it a limited number of times per day (or is that blindsense?)
- shapechange into a grimlock
- their's a wild feat (I forget the name) that let's druids expend a wild shape to get blindsight
- Combat Awareness - you need three combat presense (? from PH II) feats to get the blindsight though and it's only 5'


----------



## Wrathamon (Dec 22, 2006)

Hammer of Moradin (PRC) makes you immune to fear.

Cleric Spell Blindsight 3rd level spell


----------

